
Wireless Charging Is a Disaster Waiting to Happen - gcoleman
https://onezero.medium.com/wireless-charging-is-a-disaster-waiting-to-happen-48afdde70ed9
======
jp555
I wonder if it's more than the dramatic savings we've gained by moving from
desktops to mobile devices?

I'm reminded of JBP quote “The fact that automobiles pollute only becomes a
problem of sufficient magnitude to attract public attention when the far worse
problems that the internal combustion engine solves vanished from view.”

~~~
jfengel
The key quote seems to be "In my tests, I found that wireless charging used,
on average, around 47% more power than a cable." Which hardly sounds like a
disaster in the making.

